
New Palm phone to have slide-down keyboard, large touchscreen - transburgh
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/01/04/exclusive-new-palm-phone-to-have-slide-down-keyboard-large-touchscreen/
======
nobosh
Palm is dead

